# Kahit kailan...



## Inglip

A girl who was washing the dishes just dropped one and it smashed and the angry father came in to see what the noise was. 

'Talagang tanga ka!. Hindi ka na maaasahan! Kahit kailan peste ka sa buhay ko!'

You are so foolish! You are not reliable! ........you are a pest in my life!

I am not sure how to translate 'kahit kailan' I know it means 'Even though when' 
But 'even though when you are a pest in my life' sounds odd. 

Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## DotterKat

*Kahit kailan *doesn't really translate to _even though when. _It more directly translates to _no matter when / regardless of when / irrespective of time, _etc. As a positive turn of phrase, and more directly to the point, it means _*always*, *constantly *_or _*invariably*._

I would translate your Tagalog text this way: You are such an idiot! You cannot be relied upon and you are a constant burden / nuisance in my life.


----------



## Inglip

Ah ok, thanks


----------



## jenny_lo

Inglip said:


> 'Talagang tanga ka!. Hindi ka na maaasahan! Kahit kailan peste ka sa buhay ko!'
> 
> You are so foolish! You are not reliable! ........you are a pest in my life!



*Kahit kailan *in this context may also mean *ever since.
*_...Ever since you are a pest in my life!

_All those mentioned by DotterKat are correct as well =)


----------

